# Why There Is A Division In The Panth?



## sampooran singh (Jun 18, 2004)

It is said that earlier Gurudwaras were poor (in building) but Sikhs were rich in faith and now Gurudwaras are rich (with marble floors and Gold tops) but Sikhs are poor in faith.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 16, 2004)

One doesnt know much oneself, but starts preaching after reading a few books or some discussions with influential religious persons. We tend to preach more than practising ourselves. The day, we practise the sikhi way of life on our own, we will just find one creative energy always prevalant around us. This also means no division of panth.

phir eh nahi hoyega - pehla sikh san pakkey, te gurudware kache.. hun sikh ne kache, te gurudware ne pakke. For non-punjabi audience, above is just a translation of sampooran singh ji's original post.


----------



## Kandola (Aug 21, 2004)

that money can go into parchaar of the sikh faith. whats the point of the big monster gurdwaras nowadays? what are they trying to prove? whats the point? that money could go into parchaar!


----------



## Living Mind (Sep 23, 2004)

A very intriguing question and one which I must profess is not only true but also most disturbing.

However, I would like to say that the division is not caused by the panth but sadly by the houses of God. We have Gurdwaras which are established on caste and sub castes; the _Papeya_ da Gurdwara, the _Ramgarhia_ da Gurdwara etc. 

Is it not sad that we claim to be Sikhs and Khalsas of the Great Guru Gobind Singh Ji, yet we cannot follow what he destroyed, the caste system. The pangat was started to show that all are equalI and that there is no difference  in us.

I find it disturbing that when a Gursikh wants to have services performed in a temple, the first question that is asked in some Gurdwaras, is whether the Gursikh is a member of the temple or not. Why a religous house needs members, beats me.

The panth can and only will be united when the religous houses, our Gurdwaras remove all these man-made rules and requirements.

It is time that the whole system is shook up; we have to relook at it, realise what is wrong and then redesign the modus operandi such that we follow the teachings of our Guru Ji's given by properly educated and trained Granthis and not of and by different people having views of their own.

Let us follow The Word as it was meant to be. Until it is, the panth will always be divided. I might sound negative; the truth is I find myself  disillusioned and lost, I feel like I am the prodigal son unable to find his way home; I have forgotten what it looks like.

*Is there anyone who hold my hand and show me way?*


----------



## Amarpal (Sep 23, 2004)

Dear Members

If you look within, most of us go to Gurdwaras to seek some thing from'The Sat' or as a part of daily routine. Very few go to Gurdwara to pay their reverence and thank for all that 'The Sat' has given to the individual. 


As sikhs become prosperous, there is lesser and lesser need for them to go and ask form 'The Sat' what they want. Lots they can procure by money. Gurdwaras became a place for them to show their ego. Ego is the cause of division.

We are all party to it. We show more respect to wealthy individuals them to the poor. This way we boost the ego of the wealthy people and the become more in what they are.

Our value system has to change. As members of the Panth, we must respect first the the age of the person and if that is similar that person's contribution to the society. Ladies should be treated caringly. How much wealth the fellow has should not be the basis for showing extent of respect. We should show contempt to none, even in the face of provocation; humility, caring and serving should what distinguish Khalsa from others.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal


----------



## Arvind (Sep 23, 2004)

Great points put forward by Living Mind and Amarpal ji.

By having multiple casteist gurudwaras, basic motive of Guru Gobind Singh to create Khalsa is NOT taken care of by followers. What a wonderful philosophy to create Khalsa to bring equality and to become saint-soldiers. One more thing, I notice, most people tend to change others, whereas most important thing is to change ourselves. If we know the basic principles, and there is something going against it, no one stops us to not to become a party to that. Once we take charge of our own lives as per Guru ji's hukam, there is no looking back.

Guru Rakha.


----------



## etinder (Sep 24, 2004)

great posts by everyone here..i agree abt the distinctions on which the gurudwaras are now created and what i feel is that most of this is happening outside india..although i am not very sure of it..
what i feel is that gurudwaras guru de ghar ghat te dukaanan jyada bun gayeein ne, for the english reader what i meant by this that the gurudwaras are becoming more like shops rather than places of God..
and the major purpose sometimes looks to me is not to create a place for saadhsangat to sit and do satsung but to create buildings, tax writeoffs and may be for immigration purposes..i m sorry if i sound little blunt here, but this hurts..
wud like to hear everyones views 
bhul chuk maaf
gurufateh


----------

